# Speedcubing Is Your Freedom - Insane Russian Summer Cubemovie!



## D-Faze (Sep 9, 2012)

Nothing happens? So, watch till the end!


----------



## Endgame (Sep 9, 2012)

Russians being Russians at their finest, like we're used from them


----------



## TheAwesomeAlex (Sep 9, 2012)

That is one awesome camera...


----------



## F perm (Sep 9, 2012)

So the Russian guy on the phone was saying that they had to speedcube to be freed?


----------



## MostEd (Sep 9, 2012)

F perm said:


> So the Russian guy on the phone was saying that they had to speedcube to be freed?



The guy on the phone, said: you've wasted your life on cubing, now lets see if it can save you.


----------



## F perm (Sep 9, 2012)

MostEd said:


> The guy on the phone, said: you've wasted your life on cubing, now lets see if it can save you.



Thanks!


----------



## Cubic (Sep 9, 2012)

Good camera work. 

[video mode]
What stabilizer was being used? It was very effective - wonderful smooth glides... I have to rely on stabilization during editing.
[/video mode]


----------



## PandaCuber (Sep 9, 2012)

Lol okay...


----------



## Dacuba (Sep 9, 2012)

Imagine you have to solve a cube in less then 1 minute or you die a painful death. You think "lol im sub20" and during solving you notice an OLL parity and the cube can't be disassembled, because it is a storebought. Jigsaw obviously won't get why you can't solve it, thus he will kill you without any hesitation.



Spoiler



Out of any context, I need a storebought with OLL parity. And a doll.


----------



## vd (Sep 9, 2012)

Nice movie, and very nice camera work...


----------



## applemobile (Sep 9, 2012)

In soviet Russia, speedcube solves you.


----------



## (X) (Sep 9, 2012)

What is it with russians and climbing huge structures?


----------



## D-Faze (Sep 10, 2012)

Cubic said:


> Good camera work.
> 
> [video mode]
> What stabilizer was being used? It was very effective - wonderful smooth glides... I have to rely on stabilization during editing.
> [/video mode]



While filming in Moscow, I used Flycam Nano DSLR (1st part of the movie). Last scene (at the bottom of the tower) - Warp Stabilizer in Adobe Premiere Pro CS6



(X) said:


> What is it with russians and climbing huge structures?



What?


----------



## brunovervoort (Sep 10, 2012)

So how did they know that they had to show a solved cube to a random guy to be free?


----------



## D-Faze (Sep 10, 2012)

brunovervoort said:


> So how did they know that they had to show a solved cube to a random guy to be free?



It is a movie...


----------



## ben1996123 (Sep 10, 2012)

brunovervoort said:


> So how did they know that they had to show a solved cube to a random guy to be free?



DA MAGICS


----------



## Cubic (Sep 10, 2012)

D-Faze said:


> While filming in Moscow, I used Flycam Nano DSLR (1st part of the movie). Last scene (at the bottom of the tower) - Warp Stabilizer in Adobe Premiere Pro CS6



Thank you. Which DSLR - the focusing was quite snappy, so I wonder if it was a Sony?

I really enjoyed the film. Reminded me of the SAW movies.


----------



## D-Faze (Sep 12, 2012)

Cubic said:


> Thank you. Which DSLR - the focusing was quite snappy, so I wonder if it was a Sony?
> 
> I really enjoyed the film. Reminded me of the SAW movies.



Canon 550D with Canon 18-200


----------

